# Due 2-28, how many do you think she’ll have?



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bootsie is due in 18 days. She is the daughter of my oldest doe sunshine and is the grandmother to my latest doeling born, Winter. When I measured her Abdomen today it was 47ins. She is also starting to carry lower.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She's lovely. Surely she has triplet does in there for you.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I agree with Saltey, she looks like she's got 3. She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I say big healthy twin does! Good luck in kidding!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

She kidded with triplets last February but her breeder said she looks a lot bigger this time. Sunshine her dam also had triplets this year and she was quite big but I believe bootsie is bigger than her. I haven’t weighed bootsie yet but sunshine was 110lbs at 3 months bred and her regular weigh is around 75lbs.


----------



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

I would guess three! Hopefully does! Keep us posted!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes I had a Boer doe , gave me twins last year. But this year she was huge. She had a huge udder, and looked like she was carrying tripletts. She delivered twins. ...10 lbs each! 
Thats why I said twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I trimmed Bootsie’s hooves yesterday and when I snipped a tiny piece of her hoof started bleeding like crazy. I held pressure on it and tried using quikstop on it and it just keep bleeding. I ended up having to put gauze and tape on her hoof to hold pressure on the bleed. It probably didn’t stop heavily bleeding for at least 10 minutes. After it did stop I went on to cut her other hooves and when taking small pieces off she still started to bleed although I was able to quickly get it to stop.
Is there something I can give her to make her blood thicker? It seems like her blood doesn’t want to clot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they continue to bleed too much, we cauterize it.

Sometimes we hit the quick, with a little snip. Or when we do not think we hit pink yet. Some are pretty good bleeders.

For the less extreme cases, blood stop should of worked.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

To me..if Bootsie is close to kidding, is pregnant, I would not attempt to thicken her blood. Her system is on overload, the thinner blood is easier for her heart to work through her system. You could cause her alot of problems. I would wait till after the kidds are born, and only with the guidance of a vet.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> To me..if Bootsie is close to kidding, is pregnant, I would not attempt to thicken her blood. Her system is on overload, the thinner blood is easier for her heart to work through her system. You could cause her alot of problems. I would wait till after the kidds are born, and only with the guidance of a vet.


I'm just worried she'll get a cut when I'm not home and it won't stop bleeding.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> If they continue to bleed too much, we cauterize it.
> 
> Sometimes we hit the quick, with a little snip. Or when we do not think we hit pink yet. Some are pretty good bleeders.
> 
> For the less extreme cases, blood stop should of worked.


What do you use to cauterize the wound. I use to have silver nitrate sticks and they worked but I've used them all. Could a disbudding iron work on a hoof? My iron takes a long time to heat so I didn't think about using it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We just take a small butane flame thingy and heat up a butter knife, When it gets hot, we put it flush flat to the bleeder area, for a short spurt. Then see if it stops it. If not, we continue until it does.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

3-4


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bootsie is on day 137 today. She has been passing a thick clear discharge on and off the past few days. Her ligaments are still hard.
The last picture is bootsie with her dam, sunshine


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm going for the big money an guessing there's four in there. Hope the kidding goes well!
:kid::kid::kid::kid:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im guessing 3...:kid3::kid3::kid2:! How ever many there are...Im wanting them healthy and an easy delivery...no problems!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'll guess 4 kids! 2 of each! 

Only 5 more days(dance)


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bootsie's kids are starting to lay lower


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just checked on bootsie again, ligs feel thinner than earlier but are still tight. She is passing a light yellow discharge and looks to be doing some weird stretching. She is holding her neck up high and tight and keeps positioning her feet as is she were being setup for a show


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking Good!:great:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oooh, sounds like she is getting close. Come on bootsie! Let's see some kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Still no kids from bootsie but I had my 2 kids from Missouri delivered today.
Jacksons Royal CS Beau&Arrow 
Mathiot's Paradise KC


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are sooooo cute! :inlove: They would be sooo easy for me to spoil!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh they're sooooooo cute! Their little faces are so precious. Congratulations they're going to make great additions to your herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, so adorable.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bootsie’s tailhead is mushy and ligs are just slightly there. She’s slightly hollowed out and is producing a little bit of a clear discharge. She is also staying away from the herd


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay Bootsie- textbook delivery of perfect vigorous kids - go!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Omg, so excited now to hear what she has!!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bootsie has been having small contractions for at least 4 hours now. I can’t find her ligaments. She’s been walking all over the pastures today and I’ve only seen her lie down twice and that was only for a couple of minutes each time. She’s not having anymore discharge


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I’m sad to say everyone was wrong.


Bootsie kidded with quints. 3 girls and 2 boys. I believe that’s it but I just ran inside to get more towels


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

WOW! PICS!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy cow! Er, GOATS! That is crazy. Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Cream kid-buck
2 coublanc- does
1 chocolate roan- buck
1 chocolate roan- doe


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Also can frozen colostrum from dec 23rd still be used or no?
I was able to get 6oz of mom and gave the 3 kids inside each 2oz but now I’m out of fresh colostrum. I’m worried I’ll take to much from bootsie.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! They are so cute. Love the pic with the ferret, (s)he looks a lot like one of the ones I had years ago. 

I rarely see(read?) quints born. That is so cool! Hey, I was right with my guess, she just added an extra doeling in there:lolgoat:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Also can frozen colostrum from dec 23rd still be used or no?
> I was able to get 6oz of mom and gave the 3 kids inside each 2oz but now I'm out of fresh colostrum. I'm worried I'll take to much from bootsie.


Absolutely! I have used colostrum over 2-7 months old many, many times. I believe I read it keeps just fine in the freezer for about 8-10 months before it should be thrown out


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Awww! They are so cute. Love the pic with the ferret, (s)he looks a lot like one of the ones I had years ago.
> 
> I rarely see(read?) quints born. That is so cool! Hey, I was right with my guess, she just added an extra doeling in there:lolgoat:


I believe Bootsie's dam had quints A few years ago. I also use to own 2 does out of a set of quints, although 2/5 didn't make it


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations!! Also the ground shark on the picture scoping out one of the kids is adorable ;-)


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Lindan said:


> Wow! Congratulations!! Also the ground shark on the picture scoping out one of the kids is adorable ;-)


He loves bottle babies. He and my two females have their own playpen but when he heard the babies he climbed over the gate to checked them out. I'm always worried he'll hurt them but he just likes to sniff them and follow them around


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow..thats a first for me...what did they each weigh? Hows Bootsie? Did you post them . Our 2020 Kidding Tally? That is soooo awesome. Really neat!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow..thats a first for me...what did they each weigh? Hows Bootsie? Did you post them . Our 2020 Kidding Tally? That is soooo awesome. Really neat!


The smallest is probably 1lb and the biggest is probably 2.5-3lbs the other 3 are between those weights.
Bootsie is doing great


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW! Congratulations...quints and gorgeous ones at that! 
My DIL has ferrets, one looks a lot like yours, they're very social critters and nosey too  How fun! You're going to be busy with those cuties running around!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just wanted to update that all 5 kids are doing great. I had pulled the 3 smallest inside because they couldn't hold their temps, but I went ahead yesterday and pulled the other two also since my original plan was to bottle feed everyone. All are taking the bottle great. The tiniest is drink 3/4oz to 1oz each feeding the two next smallest are drinking 1oz, the biggest doe is drinking 1-1.5oz and the biggest buck and kid of the litter is drinking 2-3oz. I was feeding every 3hrs and they are going about 6hrs at night before getting hungry but now I'm trying to do every 4hrs. 
Their names are:
Smallest doe (coublanc)- Tinker
2nd smallest doe(chocolate roan)- lilo
3rd doe( coublanc)- Belle
Smallest buck(chocolate roan)-stitch
2nd buck(cream)-Olaf


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are Beautiful tiny babies! So precious! You are a GREAT GOAT MOM! Wow to feed 5 every 4 hours! :wow:you go girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw they're so cute and doing so well! Good on you!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awwww, what cuties! Love the names. Glad they are doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I don’t know if this should be of any concern but tinker the smallest doeling just laid down to pee and half way through she looked like she was straining. She’s previously been using the bathroom great. Should I be worried?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happening just one time, I wouldn't worry. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute. 
If you don't mind some input... Belle is Cou Clair and I believe Tinker is chamoisee. I haven't seen a pic that shows her from the side yet.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Very cute.
> If you don't mind some input... Belle is Cou Clair and I believe Tinker is chamoisee. I haven't seen a pic that shows her from the side yet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's stretching a point a bit but she could be called a Cou Blanc.

So Cou means neck and the other words are color. 
Cou Blanc - neck white 
Cou Clair- neck brown 

Do your chocolates have black bellies?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow I missed the quintuplet announcement. Congratulations!

That's a lot work! 

Watch to make sure the doeling that was straining poops okay.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

goathiker said:


> It's stretching a point a bit but she could be called a Cou Blanc.
> 
> So Cou means neck and the other words are color.
> Cou Blanc - neck white
> ...


Thank you for clarifying the coublanc/couclair I was sleep deprived when trying to figure out colors.
They have light chocolate roaned stomachs. The darkest point on them is their heads but it just a darker chocolate. I thought a goldXBuckskin wouldn't be able to produce this many color variations and the breeder owned a coublanc but also but said there wasn't a chance he sired these kids


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

These are the other 4 babies at 6 days old. I’ll be retaining tinker and belle. Lilo is for sale and stitch and Olaf are going to their new home Sunday.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow I missed the quintuplet announcement. Congratulations!
> 
> That's a lot work!
> 
> Watch to make sure the doeling that was straining poops okay.


She wasn't straining to poop but to pee. She hasn't done it since but I've been keeping an eye on her since she is so tiny and since she almost died on me after being born. The only thing I've noticed that's different between her and her siblings is she tires easily, because of this she take longer to drink her bottle but she is eating about 2-2.5oz 4x a day right now


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow..thats a first for me...what did they each weigh? Hows Bootsie? Did you post them . Our 2020 Kidding Tally? That is soooo awesome. Really neat!


I've just tried searching for the 2020 kidding tally thread and can't find it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's the link for the tally 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2020-kidding-tally-count.210409/page-12#post-2364427


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Here are Bootsie's 3 girls pictured at 4 weeks old


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooooo so adorable. They are really really cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

